# how to connect dishTV stb to laptop with TVtuner card



## puneet_84 (Sep 29, 2009)

hi guys
i have a hp pavilion dv4 1257tx laptop with inbuilt hybrid TV tuner card

i want to connect my dishtv STB to my laptop so that i can watch it on laptop and also control volume and channel from laptop itself no use of STB remote as it is placed somewhere else in the room. i cannot shift either laptop or STB from their current position.

please help me guys...
waiting 4 reply....


----------



## ritish (Sep 30, 2009)

hi friends
i hav a usb TV tuner stick...wen i connect it 2 my tata sky with RF & search for freq. nothing happens.....pls help


----------



## ritish (Sep 30, 2009)

pls help somebody...


----------



## puneet_84 (Oct 3, 2009)

hey guys please help...give me a solution


----------

